# Schwarzer Hintergrund zeigt letztes Flash-Video

## sprittwicht

Öfter mal was Neues.

Seit dem letzten Flash-Update (10.3.181.14-r1 auf AMD64) entert Flash die Farbe Schwarz auf meinem gesamten Desktop. Wenn ich im Firefox (Konqueror geht nicht mehr) ein Flash-Video anschaue und anschließend den Browser schließe, wird in allen Programmen die Farbe Schwarz durch den letzten Flash-Screen ersetzt. Egal ob in der KDE-Konsole, Gimp (neues Bild mit Hintergrundfarbe Schwarz) oder im Browser (Konqueror oder Firefox), mein Schwarz ist nicht mehr Schwarz, mein Schwarz ist Flash.  :Smile: 

Noch jemand?

----------

## nightmarez

Dieses Problem tritt auch bei mir auf: KDE-4, letztes Flash-Update und auch AMD64

----------

## Max Steel

Die 10.3.bla ist meines Wissens nach 32bit...

----------

## dtmaster

Ich hatte erst die Version 10.2.159.1_p201011173 installiert (amd64 system). Damit lief alles problem los.

Bei dem letzten Update hat er auf die 10.2.bla upgedatet.

Da ging was flash angeht fast gar nichts mehr und auch ähnliche Symtome wie bei euch.

habe dann ein Downgrade gemacht auf die vorherige Version 10.2.159.1_p201011173.

Die funktioniert bei mir Problemlos. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich denke dass das eigentliche Problem ist das Adobe schon seit längerer Zeit keinen nativen 64 bit Flash Player für Linux mehr anbietet...

(bzw Flash eigentlich abgeschafft werden sollte  :Wink: 

Schaut euch zb auch die Probleme hier an: [solved] Youtube-Videos "brennen sich ein

----------

## Apheus

Tritt bei mir auch auf, wenn auch selten.

www-client/firefox-3.6.17

www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.159.1

x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36

Kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r8

Mit Strg+Alt+F1 zu einer Framebuffer-Konsole wechseln und zurück (meistens Strg+Alt+F7) löst das Problem.Last edited by Apheus on Wed May 18, 2011 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sprittwicht

Konsole wechseln klappt bei mir auch, danach scheint der Fehler sogar für die weitere Session komplett gebannt zu sein.

Aber wie kann der Flash-Player dafür verantwortlich sein? Sollte das Betriebssystem den nicht entsprechend vom Rest des Systems abschirmen?

Würde ja eher auf einen Bug im Nvidia-Treiber oder in Xorg / KDE tippen, der jetzt von der neuen Flash-Version getriggert wird.

Der gemeinsame Nenner scheint bis jetzt schonmal AMD64 + Nvidia zu sein, seh ich das richtig?

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36

x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1

----------

## Christian99

Ist aber wohl doch Versions abhängig:

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-270.41.06

linux-2.6.38.6-zen

x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.1.901

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1

ich hab das problem nicht. stattdessen sind manchmal weiße quadrate über den flash-sachen.

Ich hatte aber solches verhalten vor ein paar wochen mal.

----------

## b3cks

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich denke dass das eigentliche Problem ist das Adobe schon seit längerer Zeit keinen nativen 64 bit Flash Player für Linux mehr anbietet...
> 
> (bzw Flash eigentlich abgeschafft werden sollte 

 

Was so nicht stimmt: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/

Und der läuft auch recht gut, sagen wir es mal so. Macken hat der auch.

Über das Zweite kann man sicherlich streiten.  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Ich denke dass das eigentliche Problem ist das Adobe schon seit längerer Zeit keinen nativen 64 bit Flash Player für Linux mehr anbietet...
> 
> (bzw Flash eigentlich abgeschafft werden sollte  
> 
> Was so nicht stimmt: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
> ...

 

Ups sorry, da hast du natürlich recht..., danke für den Einspruch

Ich hatte gar nicht mitbekommen das es inzwischen wieder ein natives 64 Bit Plugin gibt.

Ich hab es gleich mal auf einem (zZt nicht ganz aktuellen) nativen 64 Bit (no-multilib) System getestet, und ich muss sagen es läuft gar nicht mal schlecht!   :Smile: 

Die CPU Last ist lange nicht mehr so hoch (statt etwa >=80 nur noch ~30 % (mit einer AMD 2X 2.6 GHz CPU) , und Videos im Vollbild laufen auch flüssiger, und auch das umschalten zum/vom Vollbild funktioniert wieder... (ohne das es einen Neustart des FF-Browsers bedarf...  :Wink:  ) 

Was noch ein wenig stört ist das der Maus-Cursor im Volbild nicht verschwindet, aber nugut, man kann nicht alles haben...

Genutzte Versionen sind hier aktuell:

```
xorg-server-1.9.5

nvidia-drivers-270.41.06

[ebuild   R   ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.159.1_p201011173  USE="64bit vdpau (-32bit) -bindist (-multilib)"

[ebuild     U ] www-client/firefox-4.0.1-r1 [4.0-r2]
```

(wobei vdpau unter 64 Bit aktuell noch nicht unterstützt wird)

Von den nicht sauber beendeten Flash Videos wie es der Threadersteller berichtete konnte ich hier aktuell nichts bemerken.

----------

## dtmaster

Darum bin ich auch auf diesen zurück weil der soweit problemlos funktioniert.

kann die version nur empfehlen.

----------

## boospy

Bei mir arbeitet auch die 10.2 super. Die 10.3 funzt bei sowieso nicht, deshalb bleib ich auch bei 10.2. Und das mit dem netten Hintergrunde hatte ich auch bei früheren Versionen.

lg

boospy

----------

## Josef.95

 *boospy wrote:*   

> .... Die 10.3 funzt bei sowieso nicht,....

 

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Diese 32 Bit Version läuft hier auf einem 32 Bit System einwandfrei. Und mit der neuen USE=kde gibt es sogar ein Config Modul in den systemsettings, und VDPAU wird auch prima unterstützt  :Razz: 

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Was noch ein wenig stört ist das der Maus-Cursor im Volbild nicht verschwindet, aber nugut, man kann nicht alles haben... 

  Auch hier muss ich mich korrigieren, im konqueror funkt es auch mit dem verschwinden des Cursor,s im Vollbild

unter Firefox leider noch nicht.

----------

## boospy

Achso ja, ich muss natürlich erwähnen das ich ein 64bit System habe.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Seit dem letzten Update habe ich dasselbe Problem. Wenn ich Ctrl+Alt+F1 drücke und dann zurück zu X komme (bei mir Ctrl+Alt+F7), dann ist das Problem weg.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab jetzt mal ein bisschen hin und her probiert.

Das kam dabei raus:

nvidia-drivers: Version egal

adobe-flash mit vdpau: geht nur mit 10.2.159.1_p201011173 und dem 64 Bit Plugin.

adobe-flash ohne vdpau: geht immer

Sebastian

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal ein bisschen hin und her probiert.
> 
> Das kam dabei raus:
> ...

 

Ich hab das Problem jetzt auch, zugegeben sind es bei mir im Firefox die Weißen stellen, aber auf dem Fluxbox-Hintergrund auch dort. Eine downgrade von Flash, werde ich nicht nutzen und ich hab wenigstens mit Flashblock die ganze Werbung nicht so im Vordergrund. Das mit vdpau schaut ganz nett aus. Kann man das irgendwo bequem einstellen? Oder hast du  dafür flash neu emerged?

----------

## Hollowman

vdpau ist ein USE Flag.

Da musst du Flash neu bauen.

Sebastian

----------

## ChrisJumper

 :Embarassed: 

Natürlich, das neu emergen ist bei dem kleinen Flash-Programm auch kein Problem. Ohne vpau geht es hier auch einwandfrei, vielen Dank! Ich wünschte mir für flash wohl auch eine Konfigurations-Datei.

----------

